# tow vehicles



## liljenn (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the best vehicle to tow behind your DP?


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 9, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

Do you want a passenger car?  A SUV?  A pickup?  A sports car?  4 door or 2 door?  An American vehicle or foreign?  The possibilities are limitless without knowing your preferences.


----------



## hertig (Sep 9, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

As DL says, you need to define 'vehicle' first.

Once you have a class, then you can see what is 'best in (that) class'.

In general, some brands, like Honda and Saturn, have had several towable models, many 4WD with neutral transfer case tow well, and other brands, like Toyota, generally don't tow well at all.  

The problem is the lubrication of the drive system when the engine is not running.  Many cars which 'cannot' be towed, can be modified with an auxillary pump to allow it to be towed.


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 10, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

I think the best one might be a real expensive import that someone gave to me as a gift...


----------



## liljenn (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

We want to tow a Toyota 4 runner 4WD that is a 2000 model.  I know weight wise we can do this.  We are also looking at other choices that are in the suv range.  Thanks for helping.


----------



## hertig (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

Be careful, Toyota has a policy of NOT producing cars to be towed.  If you can do it at all, you will probably need to modify the vehicle (add a pump)


----------



## liljenn (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

How could I tell if it could be a towable?  What qualifies something to be "towable"?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

Check with Remco and they can tell you what mods, if any, you will need for the 4runner.  Goggle remco


----------



## hertig (Sep 15, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

The first place to look is in your manual, or the dealer.  That will let you know what limitations the manufacturer puts on towing.  Remco may be able to overcome these limitations.


----------



## RustyFairmount (Sep 19, 2007)

RE: tow vehicles

Why not purchase a used tow dolly and take whatever FWD vehicle that you want?  I am provided a company car annually, so attaching a tow bar is not an option for me.  And buying a dedicated car for RVing costs more than a tow dolly.


----------



## hertig (Sep 20, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

Yes, a dolly or trailer is an option, particularly if you cannot modify the towed vehicle.  Be aware of it's limitations, however.  Make sure you are ok with the effort involved in getting the vehicle onto and off of the trailer/dolly.  And never ever get into a situation where you need to back up; it will be most unpleasant.


----------



## RustyFairmount (Sep 20, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

Good point.  I suppose in an odd back-up situation, it would be much faster/easier to disconnect a tow-bar attached car than it would be to remove a car from a dolly, then remove the dolly.


----------



## Shorty (Sep 30, 2007)

Re: tow vehicles

We've towed Jeep Wranglers for years without a problem...other than backing up, That's where a GPS system comes in handy when you've found yourself in unfamiliar territory not knowing where the road goes...


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 8, 2007)

RE: tow vehicles

BEEN TOWING A 4RNR  SINCE 04 MODIFIED DRIVE SHAFT..........LOOKED AT PUMP....I WORK AT TOYOTA DEALER HAVE SEEN 3 PUMP FAILURES AT MY STORE IN 17 YRS......


----------

